# Eagle Cam from our neck of the woods



## toddpedlar (May 15, 2009)

Here's a link to live (and stills) stream from a Bald eagle nest very near our home in Decorah, IA... The little ones are a little hard to see from the road near the house in whose tree this nest is, so our girls love being able to keep an eye on the babies from the online camera. 

One of the stills from feeding time this morning:


----------



## ewenlin (May 15, 2009)

How did you do that?!

Nice! National Geographic just outside your door..


----------



## PresbyDane (May 15, 2009)

Wow cool pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## jwithnell (May 15, 2009)

I love this kind of thing! Thanks!


----------



## toddpedlar (May 15, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> How did you do that?!



You have to be vewwwwy, vewwy quiet, and don't make too much noise when you put the ladder up on the side of the nest! 

Seriously, the people who own the house where the nest is have a live camera up there... I would think the birds wouldn't appreciate Elmer getting up there with a flash camera to take candids. 




> Nice! National Geographic just outside your door..


----------

